# Poop



## bb93444 (Jun 28, 2018)

My boy Ranger poops, it starts out firm, but as he pushes and pushes it turns very soft. He seems to be trying to push anything left out of him. Has anyone else experienced this behavior? We have been told that V's will purge themselves and that this is natural behavior. If I did that I would have hemorrhoid's for sure.


----------



## Largo (May 8, 2018)

Is he squatting for a long time?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I have never heard that V's try to "Purge" themselves. Attach, yes. But purge?

What food are you giving him and what's the fiber content?


----------



## nicoleandnorman (Jul 19, 2018)

My V does the same thing!! I've never noticed any issues with it besides that it looks like he's trying too hard and it kinda looks concerning. But my V acts completely normal, so I don't think it's an issue. But my V does the exact same thing!


----------



## Largo (May 8, 2018)

Mine too. He squats for a long time as if he is trying to get something stuck out.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

Mine is 7 months and does the same thing. It's like he hates doing it and constantly checks "behind" to make sure it's all out. Ha! I will sometimes add pumpkin to his food and feed him chicken and rice for a period of time to try to firm things up, but these posts make me think it might be normal. I am feeding him Earthborn Holistic Puppy Vantage: https://www.earthbornholisticpetfood.com/dog-food-formulas/grain-free-holistic/puppy-vantage


----------



## bb93444 (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes and at the end just tries and tries to go but nothing comes out.


----------



## bb93444 (Jun 28, 2018)

Canidae high protein and the crude fiber is 4... we also incorporate green beans and sweet potatoes (1 -2 tbl spn) with each meal as suggested by our vet.


----------



## bb93444 (Jun 28, 2018)

same here.. he seems as if nothing is wrong... I would just prefer to firm it up some though... guess we will keep looking.


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

I just experienced the same thing with my 18 week old. I was advised to take him in to the vet for a Gland Expression routine. What they do is clean out the anus area and take out any excess fluid/poop stuck in there. Sure enough, after the vet, he has been pooping normally and not squatting after trying to poop something out anymore.


----------

